

Visualizing the Bechdel test - pspeter3
http://tenchocolatesundaes.blogspot.com.br/2013/06/visualizing-bechdel-test.html

======
scld
I've always heard about the "test" but people tend to paint too broad a brush
with this and lump everything in. I'm not saying that the movie industry isn't
swayed one way or another, but it bothers me that there's such a lack of
critical thinking when it comes to this "test". It seems to be used as a
"sexist barometer" when it's anything but.

For example, a WWII movie will probably not have many scenes with women,
especially if the movie concentrates on the battlefield. On the other end,
some rom-com might pass the test but be an atrociously stereotypical and
offensive movie.

~~~
pspeter3
It is definitely more of a heuristic than a test. I think the author tries to
get around this by providing more breakdowns based on category.

I think an interesting challenge would be training a sentiment analysis
algorithm for detecting sexism but I'm not sure how feasible it is for this
test.

